# how can i achieve this?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

if i want to breed specific colours with my siamese fighters, such as black, how would i achieve this?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Betta Care 101 - Genetics here is a start there are a lot of articles on betta genetics online.


----------



## Phaedre (Aug 10, 2013)

Easiest way would be to buy a pair of super black from an established line via aquabid
There are ALOT of genes that go into each thing you see and sometimes it gets confusing because of what you may not be able to see(like if they carry marble or if you get a HM who is PK geno).
If you can, try to buy your fish from a breeder so you can get an idea of it's family history and what genes it may carry.


----------

